
Ask HN: Can you recommend books about Machine Learning for non-techies? - bkfh
I&#x27;m currently deep diving into ML. I&#x27;m not a techie and my intention is not to learn how to code actual ML algorithms but to apply them in a business context.<p>Are there any books you can recommend?<p>I was going through the &quot;ML for dummies&quot; book by IBM and was rather disappointed as it only scratched the very surface of ML and its impact on businesses.
======
grizzles
There's nothing really to learn. It sounds weird to say but anything you can
imagine a computer doing is possible.

For the business process you want to optimize/predict/classify/etc generally
you want to have a lot of data or the ability to generate it (eg. like
AlphaZero).

